# Wheel Weight



## mriedel (Dec 7, 1999)

Hope this isn't totally redundant. I did a search and didn't find a dedicated wheel weight thread.
internet wheel weight site courtesy of TurboDave18T
http://www.wheelweights.net/
Existing Wheel Tech thread that includes late 90's early 2000 style wheel weights
thanx Eric - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=997818
link for VW wheel info in the motherland
http://www.passatplus.de/arbei...x.htm
(Sorry, forgot the source)
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI INOX 159.00 22-23 lb
thankx to Eric
OZ Superturismo GT 18X8 5-100 ET35: 20-21 LBS
stock 15" alloy 2004 Passat GLS Sedan (Michigan wheels): 18.25 lbs
thanx to bbdd - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1598111
audi RS4 18": 18.8 lbs
thankx to f1forkvr6 & CapeGLS - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1574823
TSW Hockenheim R: 15x7 - 18.8 lbs, 17x8, 23.8lbs
thanx TurboDave18T
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=373610
so folks, got anything to add? There are lots of archived threads on individual wheels - anybody with a highspeed connection want to pick through them and summarize here?


_Modified by mriedel at 1:52 PM 9-25-2004_


----------



## wuzilla (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Wheel Weight (mriedel)*

Definitely not redundant. I think wheel weight is an extremely important factor in purchasing new wheels, and it would be nice if all the major manufacturers and wheel retailers would advertise these weights (hint, hint Tire Rack







). 
I don't know how many times I see "Lightweight Wheels!!" with no real proof to back up that claim (even on company websites!).


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

http://www.wheelweights.net
data is a few years old, but good, you can sort by size/name/weight


----------



## mriedel (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: (L33t A2 Jetta)*

yep - just added it from a post by turbodave - thanx


----------

